# New grips



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2008)

I finally picked up a new pair of grips that I've been spying at the LBS to replace the very worn out grips that had a tendency to twist and move around on me.  Oury ODI lock-ons is what I got.





http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/12...4-Oury-Grips/Oury-Lock-On-Grips-w_-Clamps.htm
(I paid $30 at the LBS)

I can't wait to try them out.  They're a larger diameter than my old grips so I hope they fit my hands better.

BTW, to those who ride with me; You can stop being embarrassed to be seen with my bike as I also took the opportunity to remove the bar ends.  I didn't mind them so much, but I hardly used em and my bar is kind of narrow so I'd rather be able to place my hands further out on the bars.  I'm also always afraid that I'm going to catch them on a tree on the narrow trails we've been riding.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 19, 2008)

You got screwed, they are only $20 on line.:wink: I guess I should let you guys know when we place orders on line so we can save on shipping since I just place one yesterday.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> You got screwed, they are only $20 on line.:wink: I guess I should let you guys know when we place orders on line so we can save on shipping since I just place one yesterday.



I don't mind spending a little extra on some things at the LBS occasionally, besides I'm more of an instant gratification kind of guy.   Although that is the same place I'm planning on buying a wheel from so I guess I should have just waited...


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> BTW, to those who ride with me; You can stop being embarrassed to be seen with my bike as I also took the opportunity to remove the bar ends.  I didn't mind them so much, but I hardly used em and my bar is kind of narrow so I'd rather be able to place my hands further out on the bars.  I'm also always afraid that I'm going to catch them on a tree on the narrow trails we've been riding.



I'm glad you said something.  I was embarrassed.  Just compare our bikes side by side and you will see.  Can't mess with the GIANT.  ;-)

PS - I will be sans kick stand tomorrow.


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> PS - I will be sans kick stand tomorrow.



That's a start. Sans GIANT would be even better, but alas....


----------



## severine (Aug 19, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> PS - I will be sans kick stand tomorrow.



The GIANT just went up in value 200%.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> That's a start. Sans GIANT would be even better, but alas....





severine said:


> The GIANT just went up in value 200%.



:lol:


----------



## severine (Aug 19, 2008)

It gets the job done, right?  That's all that matters.


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2008)

severine said:


> It gets the job done, right?  That's all that matters.



Exactly. It's fine for what he's trying to achieve right now, and that is to see if he even likes riding. If so, eventually he will get on a real bike with a 100mm fork, and that my friends will be livin' in comparison to that load of steel he's pedaling right now.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I finally picked up a new pair of grips that I've been spying at the LBS to replace the very worn out grips that had a tendency to twist and move around on me.  Oury ODI lock-ons is what I got.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are probably better now, but I had a pair several years ago and they started to disintegrate after about a year. Almost like the rubber was liquifying. They were really comfy though.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 20, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> They are probably better now, but I had a pair several years ago and they started to disintegrate after about a year. Almost like the rubber was liquifying. They were really comfy though.



Hopefully that doesn't happen.   I had a pair of the non-locking ones on a bike when I was a kid and liked them


----------



## bvibert (May 9, 2009)

So far I'm loving these grips.  They stay right in place and are really easy to remove if I need to.  They're pretty cushy and have a larger size compared to a lot of grips, which works well with my relatively big hands.  They're holding up great, no disintegration what so ever.  The ends never really stayed on too well, so I just left them off.  They're just cosmetic, IMHO.


----------

